# Electric Blue Acara with a cloudy left eye



## fathertime (Sep 1, 2016)

Good afternoon to all,

My female Electric Blue Acara (Bonnie) has developed a single cloudy eye and I am not entirely sure what it is and therefore how to treat it.

I noticed a few days ago that her eye looked very mildly cloudy, so insignificantly so that I assumed it was my imagination... But today I got home from work and it was most definitely more noticeable.



























Good eye for comparison sake

































I'm going to answer some common questions that I've seen asked when looking for individuals with similar conditions.

*Q: Does the fish have tank mates?*
male electric blue acara (her mate)
clown plecostomus
four diamond veiled platinum angelfish
8 inch sail fin common plecostomos.

*Q: Is there aggression in the tank*
Surprisingly little. This is a very peaceful tank and only the occasional territorial nudge without pursuit.

*Q: Does the tank have decoration that can cause injury.*
The tank has several pieces of natural driftwood as well as in tank heaters that could be potential points of damage, although I have never witness anyone harming themselves to date.

*Q: What are the water parameters.*
A: I will be testing this shortly and returning with this information.

Would anyone be able to advise on what actions I should take in this situation?

Thanks in advance to anyone who may know how to help my Bonnie, Clyde just wouldn't be the same without her!


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I would do a big water change and see how it goes. I got a Yellow Blaze a couple weeks ago that had two very cloudy eyes... it was bad... turns out they were irritated by a plastic plant that was in the bucket with him during transport. I did a large water change and in 2 days they were completely clear. Water changes are always a sure 1st course of action


----------

